# الرداحة وسام عبد الله........... والجهل الفاحش



## apostle.paul (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*الولية اللى اسمها وسام عبد الله المثال الصارخ " للولية المصرية " اللى مبتعملش حاجة فى الدنيا غير انه بيقعد يردح زى نسوان المصاطب وياريته بيفهم دا اقل ما يقال عنه انه اهبل وعبيط 

سيبكم من المواضيع المحترمة اللى احنا بنقدمها وتعالى نرفه على فسنا شوية ونضحك على وسام الشهير بالحلوف

المهم لما كنت قاعد اسمع التسجيلات نشوف ايه الاسئلة الفظيعة اللى هيسالها لاقيت اتصال بمين
لانبا بيمن " بس اللطخ مش عارف ينطقه "
المهم معرفش هو مين بس ميهمنيش الشخصية نفسها
المهم الحلوف وسام قاعد يردح " كل سنة وانت طيب يا حضرة الانبا "
هو دا مش كافر يا ابن عايشة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المهم
قاله انت مين يا ابنى
قاله انا وسام عبد الله من امريكا
قاله انت مش المرة اللى فاتت اتصلت بى وقعدت تسجل لى 
والراجل قاله انا مبتكلمش فى التليفونات وقفل السكة فى خلقة امه 

وانتهت المكالمة ..............

طبعا لان دا شخصية محترمة هو اكتفى بانه يقفل السكة فى خلقة امه لكن لو كان وقع فى ايد واحد زينا كان استحالة هيذيع المكالة لانه كان هيسمع من المنقى 

المكالمة انتهت والحلوف وسام نازل ردح ردح ردح

مع ان السكة اتقفلت اصلا معرفش بيكلم مين 

مجنوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون رسمى

وقاعد يقول هو فى اله بيموت يا حضرة الانبا 
هو فى اله بيتجسد يا حضرة الانبا
التجسد دى عقيدة وثنية يا حضرة الانبا 

وبعيدا عن حضرة الانبا اللى انت تعلم جيدا انه اغلق الهاتف فى خلقة امك بعد 20 ثانية وانت مكمل زى المجانين كلام مع نفسك

ايه الهتل اللى انت بتقوله دا

هو مين اصلا قال ان الاله بيموت
يسوع سيدك وتاج راسك انت والوثنى اللى بتقدسه قال الله روح
كيف الروح ان يموت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
افدنا يا حضرة الحلوف 
كيف الروح يموت 

كيف يموت الازلى وكيف يموت غير المحوى وغير المدرك كيف يموت الخالق كيف يموت الحياة وكيف يموت الذى له سلطان على كل الخليقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

حضرة هذا الحلوف هو اشبه بطفل معوق لا يفهم ابجديات المسيحية ومجمع شوية نسانيس حواليه بيصقفوا للقرد الكبير وخلاص

نسيبنا من العته شية وندخل فى الجد

هل الاله يموت ؟ هل الاله مات فى المسيحية ؟

جوهر الله وطبيعته " الاوسيا الالهى " هى طبيعة غير محوية وغير متغيرة طبيعى روحانية بسيطة غير مركبة 
الموت يختص بمن هم تحت نطاق الزمن وجسدانين 
اما من فوق الزمن وطبيعته روحانية فهو سرمدى ابدى ازلى لم ولن يموت 
فلم ينادى مسيحيا كان ما كان منذ بدء كنيسة المسيح الى يومنا هذا ان الله فى جوهره الالهى مات 


س/ لكن انت تؤمن بان المسيح هو الله والمسيح مات اذن الله مات 

هكذا يفكر هؤلاء المعوقين فكريا ولا يريدون ان يفهموا بل يفرضوا اعاقتهم الذهنية على البشر 
المسيح هو الله من جهه طبيعته الالهية غير المتغيره بكونه الكلمة شريك الاب فى الالوهة 
المسيح بكونه الكلمة الذى قال عنه القديس يوحنا انه كان فى البدء عند الله وهو الله طبيعته الالهية الذى من جنس الاب هو نفس ما ينطبق على الله الواحد ان طبيعته روحانية فوقانية سرمدية لن ولم يموت 

هذا الشخص الالهى " غير المائت " فى نقطة معينة من الزمن صار انسان بكامل طبيعة الناسوتية من كلية الطهر مريم ووحد هذة الطبيعة المتخذة فى الزمن اقنوميا مع شخصه الالهى بكونه الكلمة 

هذا الشخص الواحد " يسوع " الكلمة الذى صار جسدا يحوى فى شخصه طبعتين متحدتين لكل منهما صفات متميزة عن الاخرى وفى نفس الوقت لا يمكن الانفصال بينهما فكل ما ينسب لاحدى الطبيعتين ينسب لكليهما 

فنقول يسوع الازلى لكن نقصد ان شخص يسوع ككلمة الله متصف بالازلية لانه شريك للاب فى ازليته كمولود منه وليس بشريته

وحينما نقول ان يسوع مات فنحن نقصد موت الجسد الذى اتخذه فى الزمن وليس بكونه شخص الكلمة غير القابل للموت 

فكل الاعمال والصفات اصبحت يتصف بها ذلك الواحد لكن " بدون تمييز ولا استحالة " مع التميز العقلى فقط بين اعمال وصفات الالوهة وصفات الناسوتية 

لكن فعليا الكيان الواحد والشخص الواحد اصبح عمليا لا يمكن فصل الطبعتين لانهم فى اتحاد تام 

خلاصة الكلام

الاله مات؟
لا الله حى لا يموت
لكن يسوع هو الله ويسوع مات ؟
نسب الموت للشخص الواحد " الكلمة المتجسد " مع التميز العقلى بان الموت وقع فى ناسوتيته كانسان مثلنا وليس بصفته الكلمة الالهى غير المائت 


هذا هو الفرق بين ما تعلمناه من مسيحينا وابائنا وبين هذا الحلوف اللى عامل زى الاراجوزات وجاهل ومبيفرقش بين الالف وكوز الدرة وقاعد يعمل استراضات بهلوانية قدام خرفان لا بيفهموا ولا بيفكروا


السؤال الثانى 

هو فى اله بيتجسد يا حضرة الانبا ؟

الصراحة هو ممكن اى حد يتكلم عن الموضوع دا الا المسلم
فالمسلم مؤمن بان الاله فى جوهره استوى على عرش 
ولا نعلم كيف استوى غير المحوى على عرش مخلوق ؟؟؟؟؟؟

سؤال يوجه للحلوف لعله يحل لنا معضلة اصبح الاجابة عنها " السؤال عنها بدعة "

ولعله يجيبنا كيف للاله غير المدرك ان يترائ لموسى ويكلمه تكليما؟؟؟

ولعله يجيبنا كيف يقول محمد رسول رب قريش " لقد رائيت ربى "

ولعله يجيبنا كيف سترى ربك غير المدرك يوم القيامة يوم ما يكشف عن ساق 

اخبرنا يا من تعبد اله مستوى على عرش ظهر فى صورة شاب امرد

كيف لغير المدرك وغير المحوى ان يدرك ويحويه عرش؟؟؟؟؟؟

مسيحيا الامر مختلف اختلاف كلى لان شتان الفرق بين فكر الوثنين وفكر المسيح الالهى

لان الظهور الالهى معلن فى العهد القديم قبل ان ياتى المسيا فى الجسد 
فظهر الله للاباء والانبياء بانواع وطرق متنوعة وسمى هذا الظهور " ملاك يهوه "
هذا الملاك او الرسول ماهو الا ظهور الله وماهو الا شخص المسيا " الكلمة " الذى ظهر فى ملئ الازمان ليتمم تدبير الخلاص بنفسه 

الظهور الالهى " صورة الله غير المنظور "
ليس احتواءا 
فالله غير محوى ولا يمكن ان يحوى فى صورة ما فهو لا تسعه السماوات والارض 

الظهور الالهى ليس تحول لطبيعة 
فهو غير مدرك وسيظل غير مدرك فى طبيعته
فلا يمكن ان يرى الانسان الله ويعيش لان طبيعة الله فوق مستوى ادراكنا
لكن الظهور ما هو الا اعلان الله عن نفسه فى صورة مرئية حسية يمكن التعامل معها فيظهر الله ذاته من خلال هذة الصورة ويظل فى جوهره الالهى غير مدرك بملء جوهره 

الظهور الالهى كان فى العهد القديم يتم عن طريق الكلمة " الوسيط " او ما دعى بممرا يهوه فكان الله يترائ فى العليقة وعمود السحاب والغمام وعلى صورة انسان وملاك وابن انسان 

ويبقى الله غير مدرك هو الله بدون تغيير
يظهر ذاته ولا يعتريه تغيير ولا ظل دوران 

هذا هو الفرق بين فكر المسيح الالهى وفكر الوثنين امثالك

الهنا اخترق التاريخ ليعيد للبشر حياتهم وكرامتهم

وانت هنا تتوجه الى كعبة المشركين تتطوف حولها عارى وتلقى بالزلط والحصى على راس الشيطان وتقبل حجر لكى يتقبل الله منك ويدخلك جنات الخمر والنساوين

انت جسدت الهك فى صورة والتجسيد صفة اساسية فى الوصف القرانى لالهك " استوء على عرش له عين ويد وارجل وخلافه " 

فى حين ان ظهور الله فى شخص المسيح ليس احتواء لطبيعة الله التى لا تحوى لكنه اعلان له واخبار عنه فى شخص الابن وهو كما هو لا يعتريه تغيير ولا ظل دوران

كفاية عليك كدا كونك تافه متستحقش اكتر من كدا

واتمنى _ مع علمى ويقينى باستحالة حدوثه _ انك تتدخل المنتدى وتكون رجلا وتتكلم معنا 

لكن هذا لن يحدث لايقانك بجهلك وستكون فضيحتك مدوية ان فكرت فى الحوار بجدية بعيد عن شغل الاراجوزات اللى انت بتعمله

ربنا يشفيك




*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*الغريبة ان هذة الشخصية التافهه مدخل نفسه فى النقد النصى

فى اتصال اخر قال بالحرف " مفيش مخطوطتين شبه بعض ازاى نثق فى العهد الجديد انه مش محرف "

والحقيقة ان هذا العابث على الانترنت ماهو الا عينة من الالاف من متدارى الشبكة والمشبعين بكمية جهل تفوق الوصف 

لكن الحقيقة ليس هكذا 

الحقيقة ان مفيش عمل ادبى كان بينسخ بطريقة يدوية فى العالم القديم يوجد اتفاق كامل بين نسخه المكتوبة بخط الايد 

وطبيعى الخطأ الذى سيحدثه ناسخ سيكون غير الذى سيحدثه ناسخ اخر 

فتجد فى نسخ اخطاء وتجد فى نسخ اخطاء اخرى وهكذا

لكن الحقيقة ان الجل الاعظم من كل هذة القراءات الموجودة فى نسخ العهد الجديد قراءات لا قيمة لها واخطاء عفوية نتيجة النسخ اليدوى واخطاء طبيعية
راجع كلام دافيد الان بلاك
**the great majority of variants (instances of different wording) between manuscripts are of relatively minor importance *​*
وهذا الشئ مشترك ما بين العهد الجديد وبين كل الاعمال القديمة المكتوبة بطريقة نسخ يدوية مش شئ فريد لوثائق العهد الجديد

والغريبة ان هذا هو فى الاساس هدف النقد النصى هو ان النص المتواجد فى مصادر العهد الجديد غير مواحد فبالتالى الحاجة للنقد النصى ضرورية لتحديد اصولية قراءة على اخرى فى مصدر اخر 

ثانيا عدم وجود توحيد للنص فى العهد الجديد دا يثبت شئ مهم 
انه لا يوجد اى مؤامرات اسطورية تمت حول نص العهد الجديد لتبديله بنص موحد ولم يكن هناك تقييد على الانتقال النصى وانتقل كما هو وقع ما وقع من اخطاء والدليل الواقع امامنا يقول ان انتقال النص كان انتقال حر بدون تقيدات 

المعضلة فى النقد النصى هو الوصول لاقرب شكل للنص الاصلى وتحديد القراءة الاصلية 

الموثوقية النصية للعهد الجديد هو ان ما نقراه اليوم نستطيع ان نجزم بصورة كبيرة ان هذا ما كتبه الكاتب الاصلى وما اراد ان يصل بيه الينا حتى ولو لم تصل التطابق بين النص النقدى اليوم وبين شكل النص الاول بنسبة 100 % الا انه جدير بالثقة جدا ويحوى ما اراد الكاتب الاصلى ان يقوله ويعلمه عن يسوع بدون ادنى تغير عقائدى 

فما انت تقوله او بمعنى اصح ضحكوا بيك عليك يندرج تحت بند الاساطير 

فليس من وظيفتك ايها التافه ان تطعن فى موثوقية كتاب اخزى كل كتب العالم جنبه 

مصادر العهد الجديد الثلاثة " يونانى وترجمات واقوال الاباء من القرون الاولى للمسيحية " يمكن من كل واحدة على حدة اعادة انتاج نصوص العهد الجديد كاملة
وهذا ما قاله نفس المذكور اعلاه ان لو تم تدمير كل مخطوطات العهد الجديد يمكن استعادة نصه فقط من اقتباسات الاباء
*
*In  fact, it has been said that if all the New Testament manuscripts were  destroyed, the text of the New Testament could still be restored from  the quotations made by the church fathers
ليس هذا فقط ايضا فى انتشار النص يعطى موثوقية اكتر ليه
فلدينا ترجمات محلية لنص العهد الجديد من القرن الثانى وكل ترجمة بتعير تعبير مباشر عن النص المتواجد فى هذة المنطقة 
عند اتفاق النص الغربى والسكندرى والبيزنطى = بلا ادنى شك ان القراءة اصلية انتقلت كما هى بلا ادنى تغيير 
ونص العهد الجديد نص يخلو من القراءات بنسبة تتخطى ال 90 % والباقى كما قولنا اغلبيته لا اهميه له وما له اهمية لا علاقة له بالعقيدة ولا يغير النظرة الارثوذكسية ليسوع الايمان 
وهذا ما قاله نفس المذكور اعلاه
*
*No  biblical doctrine would go unsupported if a favorite reading was  abandoned in favor of a more valid variant. This does not mean, as is  sometimes said, that no doctrine of script ure is affected by textual  variation. Rather, a doctrine that is affected by textual variation will  always be adequately supported by other passages*​* 

احنا مدخلناش خالص فى النقد النصى دى كلها اشياء عامة
وحتى مع عموميتها فهى تبدو صعبة على عقلية مثل الحلوف وسام فعلشان كدا انا بدعوك ان تيجى تتعلم مننا ازاى تضع اى نص ادبى على ضوء النقد الادبى والنصى له والحكم على موثوقيته وانا واثق لو كنت منصفا مع نفسك ستلقى بقران محمد فى مزابل التاريخ لو طبق عليه المعايير النقدية كما تجب ان تكون
*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*رؤية رب قريش بالعيان شئ مفروغ منه واجمع عليه العلماء

ابقى راجع بيان تلبيس الجمهية لابن تيمية " معرفش هيلبسهم ايه بالظبط "


والراجل كتر خيره جبلنا ادلة من القران والسنة تثبت رؤية الله بالعيان فى الاسلام











فيا ارباب العقول كيف يمكن للذى " لا تدركه الابصار " ان يرى رؤية العيان فى الاخرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل سيتحول ربكم من غير مدرك الى مدرك بقدرة قادر 

ام انه سيتجسد فى صورة مرئية سترونه بها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ربنا يشفيكم يا حبايبى من الاسلام
*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*طيب نقرأ يا اعزائي معاً لن اعلق ولكن فقط ساضع النصوص 

القرطبي :-
قَدْ اُخْتُلِفَ فِي جَوَاز رُؤْيَة اللَّه تَعَالَى فَأَكْثَر الْمُبْتَدِعَة عَلَى إِنْكَارهَا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَة وَأَهْل السُّنَّة وَالسَّلَف (((عَلَى جَوَازهَا فِيهِمَا))) وَوُقُوعهَا فِي الْآخِرَة فَعَلَى هَذَا لَمْ يَطْلُبُوا مِنْ الرُّؤْيَة مُحَالًا وَقَدْ سَأَلَهَا مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام وَسَيَأْتِي الْكَلَام فِي الرُّؤْيَة فِي " الْأَنْعَام " وَ " الْأَعْرَاف " إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّه تَعَالَى



النووي:- 
اعلم أن مذهب أهل السنة بأجمعهم أن رؤية الله تعالى ممكنة غير مستحيلة عقلا ، وأجمعوا أيضا على وقوعها في الآخرة ، وأن المؤمنين يرون الله تعالى دون الكافرين . وزعمت طائفة من أهل البدع : المعتزلة والخوارج وبعض المرجئة ، أن الله تعالى لا يراه أحد من خلقه ، وأن رؤيته مستحيلة عقلا ، وهذا الذي قالوه خطأ صريح وجهل قبيح ، وقد تظاهرت أدلة الكتاب والسنة وإجماع الصحابة فمن بعدهم من سلف الأمة على إثبات رؤية الله تعالى في الآخرة للمؤمنين ، ورواها نحو من عشرين صحابيا عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وآيات القرآن فيها مشهورة واعتراضات المبتدعة عليها لها أجوبة مشهورة في كتب المتكلمين من أهل السنة ، وكذلك باقي شبههم وهي مستقصاة في كتب الكلام وليس بنا ضرورة إلى ذكرها هنا ، وأما رؤية الله تعالى في الدنيا فقد قدمنا أنها ممكنة ، ولكن الجمهور من السلف والخلف من المتكلمين وغيرهم أنها لا تقع في الدنيا ، وحكم الإمام أبو القاسم القشيري في رسالته المعروفة عن الإمام أبي بكر بن فورك أنه حكى فيها قولين للإمام أبي الحسن الأشعري : أحدهما : وقوعها ، والثاني لا تقع ، ثم مذهب أهل الحق أن الرؤية قوة يجعلها الله تعالى في خلقه ، ولا يشترط فيها اتصال الأشعة ولا مقابلة المرئي ولا غير ذلك ، لكن جرت العادة في رؤية بعضنا بعضا بوجود ذلك على جهة الاتفاق لا على سبيل الاشتراط ، وقد قرر أئمتنا المتكلمون ذلك بدلائله الجلية ولا يلزم من رؤية الله تعالى إثبات جهة - تعالى عن ذلك - بل يراه المؤمنون لا في جهة كما يعلمونه لا في جهة . والله أعلم . 

الشيخ صالح الفوزان


** رؤية الله في الدنيا ليست مستحيلة بل هي (((ممكنة))) في الدنيا ولكن الناس لايستطيعونها ولهذا سأل موسى عليه السلام ربه الرؤية ولو كانت رؤيته في الدنيا غير ممكنه ماكان يليق بموسى ان يسأل شيئاً مستحيلاً فليست رؤية الله في الدنيا مستحيلة ولكن هي غير ممكنه لضعف مدارك الناس في هذه الحياة , وإلا هي في حد ذاتها ليست مستحيلة , لأن موسى سأل ربه الرؤية وموسى لايسأل المستحيل ولا يسأل المحرم.
*​*
الشوكاني 

قوله: { أَرِنِى أَنظُرْ إِلَيْكَ } أي، أرني نفسك أنظر إليك: أي سأله النظر إليه اشتياقاً إلى رؤيته لما أسمعه كلامه. وسؤال موسى للرؤية((( يدلّ على أنها جائزة))) عنده في الجملة. ولو كانت مستحيلة عنده لما سألها.

البقاعي 
لما كلمه بصفة الربوبية الناظر إلى العطف واللطف، (((وكانت الرؤية جائزة)))، اشتاق إلى الرؤية شوقاً لم يتمالك معه لما استحلاه من لذاذة الخطاب فسألها لعمله أنها جائزة



واحب ان اضيف شئ اولا اضع الحديث وبعدها اعلق 

حدثنا ‏ ‏عمرو بن عون ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏خالد ‏ ‏وهشيم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏إسماعيل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏قيس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏جرير ‏ ‏قال ‏‏كنا جلوسا عند النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏إذ نظر إلى القمر ليلة البدر قال ‏((( ‏إنكم سترون ربكم كما ترون هذا القمر))) لا ‏ ‏تضامون ‏ ‏في رؤيته فإن استطعتم أن لا تغلبوا على صلاة قبل طلوع الشمس وصلاة قبل غروب الشمس فافعلوا

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يوسف بن موسى ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عاصم بن يوسف اليربوعي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو شهاب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏إسماعيل بن أبي خالد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏قيس بن أبي حازم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏جرير بن )))عبد الله ‏ ‏قال ‏‏قال النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ (((‏إنكم سترون ربكم عيانا

تعليقي :-
يا اخوتي انا اعرف ان هذا الحديث يتحدث عن الاخرة وليس في الدُنيا.... لكن يا اعزائي ألا تعرفون انكم سترون الله باجسادكم ايضاً.... اي بأعينكم المجردة فسؤالي الان في اي صورة سترون الله ؟ هل سترونة في لاهوتةِ
 ( الطبيعه الالهية التى لا تقدر العين المجردة ان تراها )
ام في صورة اخرى ؟ 
اعطيكم الجواب من الاسلام يا ايها الاخوه الاعزاء 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
كان يعبدُ اللهَ تعالى من بَرٍّ وفاجِرٍ، أتاهم ربُّ العالمينَ سبحانه وتعالى
((( في أدنَى صورةٍ )))) مِنَ التي رَأَوْهُ فيها .



تحياتي 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*هل ظهور الكلمة فى الجسد يعنى تحديد جوهر الكلمة فى الجسد؟؟؟

الرد من كتاب تجسد الكلمة للبابا اثناسيوس الرسولى
*
 *لأنه لم يكن  		محصورًا  		في الجسد ـ كما قد يتوهم البعض ـ أو أنه بسبب وجوده في الجسد كان كل مكان  		آخر خاليًا منه، أو أنه بينما كان يحرّك الجسد كان العالم محرومًا من أفعال  		قدراته وعنايته. غير أن الأمر العجيب والمدهش جدًا هو أنه مع كونه هو  		الكلمة الذي لا يحويه شئ  فإنه هو نفسه يحوي كل الأشياء.  		وبينما هو موجود في كل الخليقة فإنه بحسب جوهره هو متميز عن كل الخليقة.  		فهو حاضر في كل الأشياء بقدرته فقط (وليس بجوهره)، ضابطًا كل الأشياء  		ومظهرًا سيادته على كل شئ، وعنايته بكل شئ، وواهبًا الحياة لكل شئ. ومع أنه  		يحوي كل الأشياء ولا يحتويه شئ، إلاّ أنه كائن كلية في أبيه وحده


**اما كلمة  		الله فلم يكن كذلك في جسده (البشري)،  		إذ لم يكن مقيدًا بسبب الجسد، بل بالحرى كان يستخدم جسده، ولذلك فهو لم  		يوجد في الجسد فقط بل كان موجودًا بالفعل في كل شئ. وبينما كان خارج  		الكائنات فقد كان في أبيه وحده مستقرًا*

 *وهذا هو  		الأمر العجيب، أنه بينما كان يتصرف كإنسان كان ككلمة الله يُحيي كل  		الأشياء وكابن كان كائنًا مع أبيه. ولذلك عندما ولَدَته العذراء لم يعتريه  		أي تغير (من جهة طبيعته الإلهية)**،  		ولا تدّنس بحلوله في الجسد، بل بالعكس فهو قد قدّس الجسد أيضًا.*


*هل الكلمة مائت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*من كتاب تجسد الكلمة*
*فلقد أدرك الكلمة جيدًا أنه لم يكن ممكنًا أن يُقضى على فساد  		البشرية بأى طريقة أخرى سوى الموت نيابة عن الجميع. ومن غير الممكن أن يموت 		 		 الكلمة  		لأنه غير مائت  		  بسبب  		أنه هو ابن الآب غير المائت. ولهذا اتخذ لنفسه جسدًا قابلاً للموت حتى إنه  		عندما يتحد هذا الجسد بالكلمة  		الذي هو فوق الجميع، يصبح جديرًا ليس فقط أن يموت نيابة عن الجميع،  		بل ويبقى في عدم فساد بسبب اتحاد 		 		 الكلمة  		به.  		ومن ذلك الحين فصاعدًا يُمنع الفساد من أن يسرى في جميع البشر 		 		 		 بنعمة القيامة من الأموات.  		لذلك قَدّم  		للموت ذلك الجسد الذي اتخذه لنفسه كتقدمة 		 		 		 مقدسة وذبيحة خالية من كل عيب. وببذله لهذا الجسد كتقدمة مناسبة، فإنه رفع  		الموت فورًا عن جميع نظرائه البشر*

*شوفت ان العلم نور وشغل الارجوزات مبينفعش معانا وهتتجاب من قفاك يا مراهق *


----------



## apostle.paul (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*الواد وسام العبيط بينصب على الخرفان بتوعه وبيقولهم ان الاناجيل العنواين بتاعتها كتبتها المجامع

وكعادتى لانك جاهل هنزل بالخرازنة عليك ضرب لغاية متجيب دم من كل منطقة فى جسمك لانى موتى وسمى يدخل انسان تافه فيما لا يعنيه 

اولا قبل ان اثبت ان هذا التافه ومش يقراه على مواقع الانترنت وبيحفظوه شوية العيال اللى حواليه ماهو الا زبالات نقدية 

انا هقدم الفكرة اولا 
فى كتب كتير فى العالم القديم منسوبة لمؤلفينها 
يعنى لو اخدنا على سبيل المثال
عارفين ان كتاب حروب اليهود كتبه يوسفيوس _ بالرغم من انه لم يكتب فى اول الكتاب انا يوسفيوس اللى كتبت الكتاب دا _
وعارفين مثلا ان ايريناؤس كتب كتاب اسمه ضد الهرطقات 
فهى ليست كتب مجهولة الهوية لكن منذ نشاتها ارتبطت الكتب دى باسم ولم يتغير هذا الاسم 
ليس لان صاحب الكتاب كتب عليه اسمه 
لكن لان لا يوجد اسم اخر اقترح لذلك الكتاب ومنذ وجوده هو ارتبط بهذا الاسم 


فلنتخيل ان ياتى لنا واحد يقولى اثبتلى ان يوسفيوس هو اللى كتاب كتاب حروب اليهود 
اجابتى هتكون بكل بساطة امال مين اللى كتبه؟
هو انت عندك اسم بديل لمؤلفه ؟
المثبت ان كاتبه يوسفيوس عايز تنفى دا تجيب دليل اقوى ان الكتاب دا منسوب لاخر مش ليوسفيوس 
فمن المفترض ان انت اللى هتجيب دليل ينفى تاليف هؤلاء المؤلفين لكتبهم اللى حملت اسمهم منذ وجودها 


هعطى مثل اخر 
فى اغلب الكتابات الابوكريفية يبدا الكاتب بتعريف نفسه انا كذا حبيب كذا ورسول كذا 
ومع ذلك منذ وجود هذة الكتابات ارتبط بيها انها منحولة ولم يكتبها هذا الشخص المذكور فى بداية الكتاب 

ذكر اسم كاتب معين داخل كتاب لا يعنى بالضرورة انه هو كاتبه 
لكن الاهم هو معرفة تاريخ هذا الكتاب 
لان هناك مئات الكتب كتب عليها اسماء وثبت انها ليس لهم 

فى حالة الاناجيل
لم يقترح اى اسم اخر لاى من الاربعة اناجيل طيلة التاريخ المسيحى 
منذ بدايات القرن الثانى او نهايات الاول معروف ان الاول كتهب متى والثانى مرقس والثالث لوقا والرابع يوحنا ولم يقترح اى اسم اخر لهذة الكتب سوى تلك الاسماء

لما تيجى تسالنى هو مين كتب انجيل متى مش هرد عليك لانك انت نفسك قولت انجيل متى يبقى المرتبط اسمه بالانجيل متى ولا غير متى

فالمهمة موكلة عليك انت مش على انا انك تنفى ان متى هو كاتبه لان الواقع بيقول ان هذا الكتاب منذ وجوده ارتبط اسمه باسم القديس متى 


كم الجهل والتدليس الذى قاله هذا المعتوه
1-المجامع هى اللى وضعت الاسماء
وياريت تقولى انى اسم مجمع كان اثناء جلساته جزء مخصص لتسمية الاناجيل 

وماذا عن السابقين للمجامع كلها ونسبوا كل انجيل لصاحبه بلا ادنى ريب ولا شك

ليس هذا فقط بل ساثبت لك ان واقعيا تلك الاسماء ارتبطت باسماء مؤلفيها الحقيقين منذ القرن الثانى 

انجيل يوحنا اقدم بردية ليه هو بردية 66 اللى بتعود للنص الاول للقرن الثانى وعلى اقصى تقدير نصفه الثانى وبداية المخطوط مكتوب " انجيل يوحنا "
ونص البردية
**ευαγγελιον κατα ιωαννην 
ايوانجليون كاتا يوانن


فى انى مجمع حطوا الاسم دا فى القرن الثانى وهو ارتبط باسم يوحنا بعد كتابته باقل من 50 عام

بردية 4
بيعتقد انها جزء من مجلد لانجيل متى ومن نفس المجلد اللى بينتمى اليه كلا من برديتين 64 و67
بيعودوا للنصف الاول من القرن الثانى
مع البردية دى قصاصة مكتوب عليها " الانجيل بحسب متى " يعتقد انها عنوان لهذا المجلد الذى كان يحوى انجيل متى
**Accompanying P4 is one small fragment that reads ευαγγελιον κατα μαθʼθαιον (Gospel according to Matthew). This leaf could have been the title sheet to the Matthew portion of codex P4/P64/P67. http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Comfort, P. W., & Barrett, D. P. (2001). The text of the earliest New Testament Greek manuscripts (A corrected, enlarged ed. of The complete text of the earliest New Testament manuscripts) (53). Wheaton, Ill.: Tyndale House*.
​ *  انى مجمع انشاء الله كان فى القرن الثانى اللى نسبوا هذا الكتاب لمتى؟

وبعيدا عن الادلة من المخطوطات هناك اجماع منذ القرن الثانى على نسب كل انجيل الى الاسم الموجود عليه حاليا
فنجد اباء اسكندرية فى القرن الثانى وعلى سبيل المثال " كلمينضدس " 
واباء روما وانطاكية وشمال افريقيا الكل لم يتشكك فى اسماء مؤلفيها 

هذا الاجماع لم ولن يوجد لاى كتاب كان ما كان لاثبات مؤلفه ولم يرتبط اى كتاب من الاناجيل الاربعة لاسم اخر غير الذى نسبوا اليه منذ بدايات القرن الثانى وهذا يكفينى جدا للوثوق فى رسوليته 

اعتقد الامور دا كبيرة على امثالك من اراجوزات البالتوك 
 *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (30 ديسمبر 2012)

اعرف أن الانسان ممكن  لما يكون  لا أخلاق له يتحايل  على * آخر* 
لينصب عليه
لكن ها أموت بغيظى [ :t11:  ]   حين اجد  فرد أو جماعة  بتقوم بالتدليس والنصب والخداع فى حق نفسها 

 بيضحك   على مين العـــــّـيــــان وسام عبداللات ده


> ا اتصال بمين
> 
> الانبا بيمن " بس اللطخ مش عارف ينطقه "
> المهم معرفش هو مين بس ميهمنيش الشخصية نفسها
> المهم الحلوف وسام قاعد يردح " كل سنة وانت طيب يا حضرة الانبا "


ويستمر  الجهاد   فى سبيل  اللات 


> قاله انت مين يا ابنى
> قاله انا وسام عبد الله من امريكا
> قاله انت مش المرة اللى فاتت اتصلت بى وقعدت تسجل لى
> والراجل قاله انا مبتكلمش فى التليفونات وقفل السكة فى خلقة امه
> ...


 هو  الانبا بيمن والمائة عضو فى المجمع المقدس  و كل الكهنة  داخل  حدود البلدان الإجرامية   يقدروا  يقوموا بالنقاش او الحوار فى العقيدة  

هل هناك هامش من الحرية والامان  والامن الذى يسمح لهم بذلك؟؟؟؟؟

فهل  نيافة الانبا بيمن أو غيره من اساقفة او كهنة داخل حدود البلدان الاجرامية الاظلامية   .. فى نقاشاتهم  - يعود اى  مظهر من مظاهر  إنسحابهم أو ضعفهم  إلى  جوهر عقيدتهم   او الى التحسب  لعشرات الاعتبارات القمعية عن العواقب الوخيمة التى تنتج عن ذلك
من مسئؤلية جنائية تحركها الانظمة الفاشية الحاكمة واجهزتها السيادية  و[الحساسة ] و  قضائها الشاخخ
مرورا * بالشواذ امثال :"نبيه الوحش ويوسف البدرى 
​*وغيرهم وامثالهم من محركى  دعاوى الحسبة 
مرورا بمظاهرات  الاخوانجية والسلفية والاسلاموية  الارهابية التخربية 

مرورا بخطف النسوان  والاطفال  وحرق الدكاكين والصيدليات 
وصولا الى احالة اوراق سبعة من الاقباط منهم قساوسة واساقفة بعد محاكمتهم غيابيا 
الى فضيحة المفتى .
من تخدعوووووووووون  يا    مجرمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
أفيخدع المرء نفسه ؟؟؟؟  ياللعار ياللشرار.


----------



## حنا السرياني (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*رائع يا مولانه*
*و لا يزال هذا الجاهل الدجال يواصل خزعبلاته و يظحك على القطعان التي تتبعه*
*و لا زال يسئل تلك الاسئله الغبيه التي قتلت بحثا قبل قرون*
*و لا زال يقول*
*هو ازاي ربونا يخلف؟*
*هو ازاي رابونا ياكل و يشرب؟*
*هو رابونا بيتولد؟*
*ما هذا الغباء الخارق الذي يمتلكه هذا الشخص*
:59::59:​


----------



## مصرى ثائر (1 يناير 2013)

> *واتمنى _ مع علمى ويقينى باستحالة حدوثه _ انك تتدخل المنتدى وتكون رجلا وتتكلم معنا
> 
> لكن هذا لن يحدث لايقانك بجهلك وستكون فضيحتك مدوية ان فكرت فى الحوار بجدية بعيد عن شغل الاراجوزات اللى انت بتعمله
> *


 


الشيخ وسام استاذى فى فن الحوار والجدال وانا احد تلاميذه  
 
الشيخ القى سؤالا بسيطا عميقا قائلا:  
 



> *هو فى اله بيتجسد يا حضرة الانبا ؟*


 
 
وهذا السؤال هو(استفهام استنكارى) أى استفهام غرضه الانكار والنفى أى لا يصح ولا يعقل ان يتجسد الاله. 

قبل ان ترد على او تحاول الرد ......هل تفهم انت الكلمة التى تقولها؟!! 
هل تعرف معنى (يتجسد)؟ 
معنى لغوى وليس المعنى المفهوم فى اللاهوت. 
هل انت مستعد ان اثبت لك ......منطقيا وعقليا ان (تجسد الاله) هو مصطلح لا معنى له  ولا يمكن ان يكون هناك معنى بهذا المسمى؟ 
هل انت مستعد لحوار ثنائى فى هذا الشأن واراهن لك بعضويتى !!!
وأنت كنت تريد فى البالتوك فلا مانع


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2013)

> الشيخ وسام استاذى فى فن الحوار والجدال وانا احد تلاميذه


فمن شابه أستاذه فما ظلم 




> وهذا السؤال هو(استفهام استنكارى) أى استفهام غرضه الانكار والنفى أى لا يصح ولا يعقل ان يتجسد الاله.


هذا بحسب عقزل سوما (وسام) على أساس أن لديه عقل؟




> هل تعرف معنى (يتجسد)؟
> معنى لغوى وليس المعنى المفهوم فى اللاهوت.


معنى لغوي في أي لغة؟ ثم إله القرآن نفسه تجلى، أي ظهر، وبان!




> هل انت مستعد ان اثبت لك ......منطقيا وعقليا ان (تجسد الاله) هو مصطلح لا معنى له  ولا يمكن ان يكون هناك معنى بهذا المسمى؟


كيف تثبت عدم وجود شيء موجود؟!!




> هل انت مستعد لحوار ثنائى فى هذا الشأن واراهن لك بعضويتى !!!


عفواً، مستواك، ومستوى معلمك لا يصلحا مجتمعين في أن يتعلموا في منتدانا فكم وكم في حوار ثنائي؟ هل لدينا وقت لنضيعه في سفهكم؟


----------



## مصرى ثائر (1 يناير 2013)

> معنى لغوي في أي لغة؟


 
لا وجود اصلا نعرفه لمعنى لغوى او لاهوتى او افتراضى حتى لكلمة (تجسد الاله) 
ما معنى (تجسد الاله) حسب (علم اللاهوت) 
اى أن .......الاله...........يحل بذاته (أخلاها) فى..........شئ مادى 

حسنا ...... 
ما معنى  (يحل فى) اصلا؟ 
هل تتفضل باجابة هذا السؤال ام أجيبه انا لك؟


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2013)

*سيادتك بتقول 
*


> الشيخ وسام استاذى فى فن الحوار والجدال وانا احد تلاميذه


*استاذ حمار متعلم على ايده تلاميذ احمر منه
ايه المشكلة 
هو حد لا سمح الله قال عليك نبغة واحنا منعرفش*


> وهذا السؤال هو(استفهام استنكارى) أى استفهام غرضه الانكار والنفى أى لا يصح ولا يعقل ان يتجسد الاله.


*ايه الخطأ المنطقى والالهوتى ان يظهر الله ذاته للبشر

قولى يا حبيبى
*


> هل تعرف معنى (يتجسد)؟
> معنى لغوى وليس المعنى المفهوم فى اللاهوت.


*هو احنا هنا بنتكلم فى حصة عربى؟؟؟؟
ولا بنتكلم عن اللاهوت من المنظور المسيحى
التجسد او التأنس او الظهور كلها معانى واحدة لنفس الايمان 
الغير مدرك اصبح مدرك فى صورة يمكن ان نتعامل معها 
*


> هل انت مستعد لحوار ثنائى فى هذا الشأن واراهن لك بعضويتى !!!


*اة طبعا اتفضل احكى اللى انت عايزه
*


> وأنت كنت تريد فى البالتوك فلا مانع


* 
معنديش مانع فى البالتوك بس على شرط تبلغ الاستاذ بتاعك انى هكلمه شخصيا وبالمرة تبلغه يحضر كفنه

يقدر استاذ ويجرؤ انه يدخل فى حوار مع منتدى الكنيسة 

كلمه وتعالى رد على ومتنساش تفكره باخرستوس انيستى لما فضحه فضيحة وحشة قوى  لما سمع صوته وقفل فى وشه 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2013)

> حسنا ......
> ما معنى  (يحل فى) اصلا؟
> هل تتفضل باجابة هذا السؤال ام أجيبه انا لك؟


*لما نتفق الاول علشان مترجعش تجرى منى

بعد اذن استاذ مولكا نفتح موضوع انا والاخ دا ونتكلم فيه ومحدش يدخل خالص

علشان بس انا عارف اللى من طرف الحلوف " وسام " بيطلعوا يجروا اول ما يزنقوا  *


----------



## مصرى ثائر (1 يناير 2013)

> *استاذ حمار متعلم على ايده تلاميذ احمر منه
> ايه المشكلة
> هو حد لا سمح الله قال عليك نبغة واحنا منعرفش*
> 
> ...


 
بلاش الكلام ده 

الشيخ لم يقل لكم *ه**ذ*ه الشتائم 



> *ايه الخطأ المنطقى والالهوتى ان يظهر الله ذاته للبشر
> 
> قولى يا حبيبى*


 
الحطأ المنطقى هو ان *ذ*ات الله لا تقبل  الحلول بتاتا  
سواء الحلول المكانى او أى حلول أخر. 
ازاى؟؟؟ 
اشرحللك؟ ولا *تح**ذ*فوا


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2013)

> لا وجود اصلا نعرفه لمعنى لغوى او لاهوتى او افتراضى حتى لكلمة (تجسد الاله)


لم ترد على سؤال:


> معنى لغوي في أي لغة؟


ثم ان هذا يتوقف على ما تعرفه، وهو في الحضيض!

بس حلو أوي لما مسلم يكون مايعرفش عقيدته أساسا، وجاي بيتكلم في "معنى لاهوتي" عند المسيحيين، منتهى قلة الأدب والتبجح والجهل المتعمد والمقرف..



> ما معنى (تجسد الاله) حسب (علم اللاهوت)
> اى أن .......الاله...........يحل بذاته (أخلاها) فى..........شئ مادى


من قال هذا؟



> ما معنى  (يحل فى) اصلا؟
> هل تتفضل باجابة هذا السؤال ام أجيبه انا لك؟


بالترتيب، في البداية أجبني عن أي لغة تتحدث، ثم أجبني من الذي قال هذا التعريف، ثم أجب عن ما كتبته انت لأستمتع بك ..


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2013)

> الحطأ المنطقى هو ان *ذ*ات الله لا تقبل  الحلول بتاتا
> سواء الحلول المكانى او أى حلول أخر.
> ازاى؟؟؟
> اشرحللك؟ ولا *تح**ذ*فوا


*اة طيب كويس وانا متفق
لان اللى بيحل فى شئ بيكون هذا الشئ خال منه
لكن سؤالى
هو الله فى جوهره يتبع  مفهوم الحجم
يعنى الله ليه حجم معين بيحوى داخل حدود

كونك جاهل دى مش مشكلتنا
بس رد على سؤالى الاول علشان اشرحلك
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2013)

> * بعد اذن استاذ مولكا نفتح موضوع انا والاخ دا ونتكلم فيه ومحدش يدخل خالص*


معلش دكتور يوحنا، إن كان رب البيت بوسام مفتخراً فشيمه تلاميذه كلهم الجهل!

مستواه لا يؤهله لدخول حوار يتبناه منتدى الكنيسة، خصوصا في اللاهوت، فهو تلميذ وسام!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2013)

> الحطأ المنطقى هو ان *ذ*ات الله لا تقبل  الحلول بتاتا


أراك تقرر من عندك ولا تبين لنا أين المنطق في تقريرك الزائف سلفاً؟


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2013)

*خلاص خليه هنا هو مش هيطول على العموم
*


----------



## مصرى ثائر (1 يناير 2013)

> م ترد على سؤال:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 العربية 

س حلو أوي لما مسلم يكون مايعرفش عقيدته أساسا، 
 
اعرفها اكتر من اسمى  
 



> من قال هذا؟


 
موقع الانبا تكلا اللى -زى ماانتا عارف- اشهر من نار على علم


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2013)

> موقع الانبا تكلا اللى -زى ماانتا عارف- اشهر من نار على علم


*ماحنا عارفين ان دا الموقع الوحيد والاوحد اللى بيعتمد عليه 99 فى المية من المراهقين المنتشرين على الشبكة ومنهم وسام الحلوف ولم يمسكوا كتاب واحد فى حياتهم وميعرفوش اصلا شكل الكتاب المقدس نفسه

لكن دى مش مشكلتنا برضة بتستمد معلوماتك منين لكن فى جميع الاحوال وخصوصا اللاهوتية هى بالتاكيد اقل من الحضيض

لكن سؤالنا 

هو مين قال ان الله له حجم يحوى داخل حدود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2013)

> العربية


بعدد شعر رأسك، طظ في العربية..



> اعرفها اكتر من اسمى


تعرف ان الهك ظهر وبان؟ تعرف أن في شهادات موثقة عن رؤية ألهك في صور متعددة؟



> موقع الانبا تكلا اللى -زى ماانتا عارف- اشهر من نار على علم


موقع الانبا تكلا، مرجع يعني؟
يعين اللي يقوله موقع الانبا تكلا نقول له "آمين"؟!! هل انت واعي لما تقول؟

بالإضافة لما تقدم، مين على الموقع قال كدا؟


----------



## مصرى ثائر (1 يناير 2013)

> أراك تقرر من عندك ولا تبين لنا أين المنطق في تقريرك الزائف سلفاً؟


 
ال(منطق) هنا هو  ان (تجسد الله) ان كان قد حدث فلابد ان له معنى تفيده هذه الكلمة 
ولكن المشكلة ان الله قبل التجسد فى كل مكان وبعد التجسد فى كل مكان؟!! 
وقدرته نافذة فى كل مكان قبل وبعد التجسد  
والله فادر ان يصدر صوتا من كل مكان وجهة قبل التجسد وبعده ايضا؟!1 

اذن فما الذى حدث ...ونسميه نحن(تجسد) 

 لا شئ ولا معنى؟ وصلتك الفكرة؟


يتبع


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2013)

> اذن فما الذى حدث ...ونسميه نحن(تجسد)


*الكلمة " الغير محوى " صار جسدا *


----------



## مصرى ثائر (1 يناير 2013)

> *س رد على سؤالى الاول علشان اشرحلك*


 
الرد: 

الله لا حجم له ولا يقبل التحجيم والتحديد 
والتحديد احد انواعه الحلول المكانى


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2013)

> الله لا حجم له ولا يقبل التحجيم والتحديد
> والتحديد احد انواعه الحلول المكانى


*ملاحظة انا بتكلم عن الهنا الحى مش على رب قريش اللى مش موجود فى التواليت *

*طيب وطالما الله لا حجم له

اذن التجسد ليس حلول حجم معين فى كيان له حدود 

لكن له معنى اخر بعيد عن مفهوم التحجيم 

ودعنى اسالك السؤال الثانى

كيف ظهر " كيف المدرك " لموسى النبى كليم الله وراه وكلمه وتعامل معه وهو " غير مدرك "  *


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2013)

> ال(منطق) هنا هو  ان (تجسد الله) ان كان قد حدث فلابد ان له معنى تفيده هذه الكلمة


دا واضح انك مش فاهم سؤالي أصلا!!
انت قلت جملة، الجملة دي مافيهاش إستدلال عقلي منطقي على إستحالة التجسد أو عدم وجود هذه الكلمة!
يعني جملة مالهاش لازمة في موضوعنا، مجرد تقرير زائف لما تعتقده أنت فقط!



> ولكن المشكلة ان الله قبل التجسد فى كل مكان وبعد التجسد فى كل مكان؟!!


اه يا مراري!!
الله بعد التجسد كان في مكان؟ ولم يصبح في "كل مكان"؟ 



> والله فادر ان يصدر صوتا من كل مكان وجهة قبل التجسد وبعده ايضا؟!1


اه!


> اذن فما الذى حدث ...ونسميه نحن(تجسد)


دا إستفهام لتفهم أم إستنكار؟!!
لو كان إستفهام، يعني أنت مش عارف، إمال إزاي حكمت أن مافيش حاجة اسمها "تجسد" بل والانكى انك تريد الحوار الثنائي في هذا الشيء لذي لا تعرفه أصلا!
لو كان إستنكار، فمازال لا يوجد لديك دليل عقلي او لغوي واحد حتى إلى الآن!



> لا شئ ولا معنى؟ وصلتك الفكرة؟


أنهو فكرة؟ الفنكوش؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2013)

> الله لا حجم له ولا يقبل التحجيم والتحديد


طيب هل الله حسب عقيدتك انت يمكن أن يتواجد في المراحيض مثلا؟


----------



## مصرى ثائر (1 يناير 2013)

> *لكلمة " الغير محوى " صار جسدا *


 
اجابة تشكر عليها 
يعنى ايه بقى(الغير محوى صار جسدا)؟.............عايز تحليل للكلام  



> *لاحظة انا بتكلم عن الهنا الحى مش على رب قريش اللى مش موجود فى التواليت *
> 
> *طيب وطالما الله لا حجم له
> 
> ...


 هو  (المعنى الاخر) ده اللى عايزين نفهمه. 


انا مشتت....اكلم مين فيكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2013)

> يعنى ايه بقى(الغير محوى صار جسدا)؟.............عايز تحليل للكلام


يعني أنت جاي تتعلم ولا جاي تتحدى وتتناقش وتتناظر؟



> هو  (المعنى الاخر) ده اللى عايزين نفهمه.


امال انت جاي ترد على أي فهم؟



> انا مشتت....اكلم مين فيكم


الإتنين..


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2013)

> يعنى ايه بقى(الغير محوى صار جسدا)؟.............عايز تحليل للكلام


*لما تقولى ازاى غير المحوى وغير المدرك راه موسى *


> هو  (المعنى الاخر) ده اللى عايزين نفهمه.


*بس انت جيت عند الحتة اللى زنقتك وشلتها وانا عايز اجابة عليها*


> *ودعنى اسالك السؤال الثانى
> 
> كيف ظهر " كيف المدرك " لموسى النبى كليم الله وراه وكلمه وتعامل معه وهو " غير مدرك*


*منتظرك*


----------



## مصرى ثائر (1 يناير 2013)

> طيب هل الله حسب عقيدتك انت يمكن أن يتواجد في المراحيض مثلا؟


 سؤالك ده مبنى على افتراض (امكانية) خلو المراحيض من الله 
يعنى برضه(احتواء وتحجيم) 
سؤال للاستدراج


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2013)

> سؤالك ده مبنى على افتراض (امكانية) خلو المراحيض من الله
> يعنى برضه(احتواء وتحجيم)


*ربك مستوى على العرش يا حضرة
صعد اليه رسولك حسب عقيدتك فهو متخيله بصورة معينة متواجد فى مكان معين ولا يوجد اى تلميح لعدم محدودية الاله فى عقيدتك   *


----------



## مصرى ثائر (1 يناير 2013)

> *لما تقولى ازاى غير المحوى وغير المدرك راه موسى *


 
هو فى مسلم واحد قال ان موسى راى الله؟! 
لا موسى راى نار فقط 



> *ودعنى اسالك السؤال الثانى
> 
> كيف ظهر " كيف المدرك " لموسى النبى كليم الله وراه وكلمه وتعامل معه وهو " غير مدرك*


 لم يراه بل سمع صوته فقط


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2013)

> سؤالك ده مبنى على افتراض (امكانية) خلو المراحيض من الله


السؤال إستفهامي ولا علاقة له بأي بناء خلفه.. أين جوابك؟

نكرر على أمل ألا تهرب منه لو كنت فعلا تريد الحق وتتكلم بالعقل والمنطق:

 طيب هل الله حسب عقيدتك انت يمكن أن يتواجد في المراحيض مثلا؟


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2013)

> هو فى مسلم واحد قال ان موسى راى الله؟!
> لا موسى راى نار فقط


*مانت تلميذ الحلوف وسام المتخصص فى النصرانيات بقاله 20 سنة وميعرفش يفرق بين الالف وكوز الدرة فى دينه

عارف ابن تيمية

اعتقد عارفه

كان عامل كتاب للرد على الجمهية واثبت بنصوص قرانية ومحمدية ان رؤية الله جزء اساسى من عقيدتك الاسلامية ودلل على ذلك برؤية موسى لربه
*






> لم يراه بل سمع صوته فقط


*
القران قال راه
**وَلَمَّا جَاءَ مُوسَى لِمِيقَاتِنَا وَكَلَّمَهُ رَبُّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ أَرِنِي  أَنْظُرْ إِلَيْكَ قَالَ لَنْ تَرَانِي وَلَكِنِ انْظُرْ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ فَإِنِ اسْتَقَرَّ  مَكَانَهُ فَسَوْفَ تَرَانِي الاعرف 143

القاضى العياض قال ايه عن النص دا
*
* وذكر القاضي عياض  عن القاضي أبي بكر بن الطيب  ما معناه : أن موسى  عليه السلام رأى الله فلذلك خر صعقا 



*


----------



## مصرى ثائر (1 يناير 2013)

> نكرر على أمل ألا تهرب منه لو كنت فعلا تريد الحق وتتكلم بالعقل والمنطق:
> 
> طيب هل الله حسب عقيدتك انت يمكن أن يتواجد في المراحيض مثلا؟


 
ما اسهل القاء السؤال.........ولكن ما أصعب فهم الاجابة... 

الاجابة: 
 لا تلزمنى ب....(فى) مع الله
الله يتواجد بدون (فى)   
فالله يتواجد بلا مكانية اطلاقا 
اى ان السؤال مغالطة منطقية مثل سؤال.... 
هل الله يستطيع خلق صخرة لا يقدر احد حملها( بما في دلك الله)؟ 

اى لا يصح ابدا استعمال(اين؟) فى كلامنا عن تواجد الله.


----------



## مصرى ثائر (1 يناير 2013)

> *
> القران قال راه
> **وَلَمَّا جَاءَ مُوسَى لِمِيقَاتِنَا وَكَلَّمَهُ رَبُّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ أَرِنِي  أَنْظُرْ إِلَيْكَ قَالَ لَنْ تَرَانِي وَلَكِنِ انْظُرْ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ فَإِنِ اسْتَقَرَّ  مَكَانَهُ فَسَوْفَ تَرَانِي الاعرف 143
> 
> ...


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2013)

*السؤال بقة الادهى 

ان كان موسى الكليم قد تكلم مع ربه تكليما والله غير مدرك ولا يقدر احد ان يعاين

كيف اظهر نفسه لموسى فى صورة يمكن ان يدركها وسمع صوته وادرك ما اراد ان يقول وموسى بشر

فهذا التلميذ الفاشل اراد ان يحول ادراك موسى لربه بان يقول هذا الادراك سمعى وليس رؤية 

وبالرغم من ان هناك من دلل على هذة الحادثة بجواز رؤية الله

الا ان مجرد سمعه لله يعنى انه ادركه وقدر ان يتواصل معه وهذا يكفى للتدليل على امكانية ان الاله غير المدرك يمكنه ان يظهر ذاته للبشر  *


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2013)

نوضح لك السؤال بشكل أبسط، هل يخلو مكان من الله؟

لاحظ انك تتهرب من قول : نعم، او لا...


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2013)

> وما علاقتنا هنا ب(القران)؟!!!
> اين قال القران (راى الله)؟


*علاقتنا انكم حرامية 

سرقتوا قصة ظهور الله لموسى فى العليقة زى ماهى

لكن نسيتوا ان القصة دى بتدعم ايمانا ان الله يظهر ذاته لنا وهذا هو ايمانا بان اقنوم الظهور الالهى " ملاك يهوه " هو نفسه ما ظهر فى ملء الازمان فى شخص يسوع الكلمة ابن الاب

انت بتنكر امكانية ان الله يظهر ذاته للبشر

والقران ذاته وضح ان ربك اظهر ذاته لموسى 

ميهمنيش شافه ولا سمع صوته لان فى جميع الاحوال هو غير مدرك لا يرى ولا نسمعه وفوق ادارك مستوانا البشرى

كون موسى قدر يتعامل مع الله فى صورة معينة

معناها ان الله يمكنه ان يظهر ذاته للبشر وهو لم يزل الاله القدير *


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2013)

> ما اسهل القاء السؤال.........ولكن ما أصعب فهم الاجابة...


دا لو فهمت السؤال أساسا 



> لا تلزمنى ب....(فى) مع الله


أنا أسألك، ومعنى هروبك، انك لا تستطيع الجواب، لأني لم أحد الله في هذا المكان أصلا، انا اسألك عن وجوده، بدون تحديد أو تحجيم له..



> الله يتواجد بدون (فى)


كيف؟



> فالله يتواجد بلا مكانية اطلاقا


يعني أن الله لا يتواجد في الأماكن؟


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2013)

**نؤجل الادلة الإسلامية للقسم الإسلامي للمحافظة على قوانين القسم**


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2013)

*الحجة الثانية: من  الوجوه المستنبطة من هذه الآية الدالة على أنه تعالى جائز الرؤية وذلك لأنه  تعالى لو كان مستحيل الرؤية لقال: لا أرى ألا ترى أنه لو كان في يد رجل  حجر فقال له إنسان ناولني هذا لآكله، فإنه يقول له هذا لا يؤكل، ولا يقول  له لا تأكل. ولو كان في يده بدل الحجر تفاحة، لقال له: لا تأكلها أي هذا  مما يؤكل، ولكنك لا تأكله. فلما قال تعالى: { لَن تَرَانِى } ولم يقل لا  أرى، علمنا أن هذا يدل على أنه تعالى في ذاته جائز الرؤية.


*
*الحجة الرابعة: من  الوجوه المستنبطة من هذه الآية في إثبات جواز الرؤية قوله تعالى: {  فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّىٰ رَبُّهُ لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكّا } وهذا التجلي هو  الرؤية، ويدل عليه وجهان: الأول: إن العلم بالشيء يجلي لذلك الشيء، وإبصار  الشيء أيضاً يجلي لذلك الشيء. إلا أن الإبصار في كونه مجلياً أكمل من العلم  به وحمل اللفظ على المفهوم الأكمل أولى. الثاني: أن المقصود من ذكر هذه  الآية تقرير أن الإنسان لا يطيق رؤية الله تعالى بدليل أن الجبل مع عظمته  لما رأى الله تعالى اندك وتفرقت أجزاؤه ولولا أن المراد من التجلي ما  ذكرناه وإلا لم يحصل هذا المقصود. فثبت أن قوله تعالى: { فَلَمَّا  تَجَلَّىٰ رَبُّهُ لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكّا } هو أن الجبل لما رأى الله  تعالى اندكت أجزاؤه، ومتى كان الأمر كذلك ثبت أنه تعالى جائز الرؤية*


----------



## مصرى ثائر (1 يناير 2013)

> *لسؤال بقة الادهى
> 
> ان كان موسى الكليم قد تكلم مع ربه تكليما والله غير مدرك ولا يقدر احد ان يعاين
> 
> ...


 
مين اللى قال ان موسى ادركه؟ 
انتا مش لسه قايل الله غير مدرك! 
 
طب موسى ادرك ايه بالزبط؟
وجه الله أم كنهه وحقيقة ذاته أم داخل جوهره؟ 
ركز فى كلامك اخى قبل الاجابة 
 
 
 



> نوضح لك السؤال بشكل أبسط، هل يخلو مكان من الله؟
> 
> لاحظ انك تتهرب من قول : نعم، او لا...


 
 
حجاوبك. 
 
لا يخلو مكان من قدرة الله وارادته وعلمه  
 
ولكن ذاته ......محيطة بكل شئ وكل مكان


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2013)

> مين اللى قال ان موسى ادركه؟
> انتا مش لسه قايل الله غير مدرك!


*ماهو دا السؤال يا ضنايا
ازاى غير مدرك وموسى ادركه؟*


> طب موسى ادرك ايه بالزبط؟
> وجه الله أم كنهه وحقيقة ذاته أم داخل جوهره؟


*اسمها بالظبط
الاجابة بسيطة انه ادرك الله وتجلى وكلمه تكلميا
*


> ركز فى كلامك اخى قبل الاجابة


*
انا مجاوبتش يا ابنى انا منتظر الاجابة منك

ازاى بتنكر جواز رؤية الله وعقيدتك بتنادى باعلى صوت ان رؤية الله جائزة

كيف تنكر امكانية ادراك الله وعقيدتك بتنادى باعلى صوت ان موسى ادرك ربه وسمعه 

هل انت مريض بانفصاك فى الشخصية؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2013)

> لا يخلو مكان من قدرة الله وارادته وعلمه


انا ألاحظ انك تريد ان يتم طردك وتهرب، فهل تريد هذا سريعاً بطريقتك هذه أم بطيئاً؟
هل سألتك عن "قدرة" أو "إرادة" او "علم"؟!!



> ولكن ذاته


هل سألتك عن ذاته؟

سؤالي مرة أخرى :
هل يخلو مكان من الله؟

إجابة مباشرة لا لف فيها ولا دوران يا من تريد المناظرة في المسيحيات وانت لا تجرؤ ان تجيب في دينك!


أما عن جوابك، فانت الذي فتحته على نفسك:



> ولكن ذاته



ما هو هذا الذات؟ وما طبيعته؟ هل نار؟ هل خشب؟ هل ..إلخ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2013)

> حجاوبك.
> 
> لا يخلو مكان من قدرة الله وارادته وعلمه
> 
> ولكن ذاته ......محيطة بكل شئ وكل مكان


*ازاى محيط بيه وهو مش موجود فيه؟

اذن ذات الهك محدودة لانها تخلو من بعض الاماكن وعلمه فقط هو اللى غير محدود

ودا عته رسمى لان علم الله غير محدود نتيجة كلية الوجود للذات الالهية 

فلو هو غير موجود فى مكان ما تنقضى عنه كلية الوجود ويصبح شريك لنا فى المحدودية 
*


----------



## مصرى ثائر (1 يناير 2013)

> *ماهو دا السؤال يا ضنايا
> ازاى غير مدرك وموسى ادركه؟*


 

موسى لم يدرك الله ولن يقدر هو ولا احد غيره ابدا ان يدرك الله (هذه عقيدتى) 


ولكن بما انك مصمم على كلمة (ادرك) 

اقول لك نعم... 
موسى ادرك صوت الله باذنه  
وادركت عينه  نار الله 
 اى ان موسى علم ان هذا الصوت وهذا النور ..........من الله 



> *اسمها بالظبط
> الاجابة بسيطة انه ادرك الله وتجلى وكلمه تكلميا
> *


لم يدرك الله 

يتبع


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2013)

> موسى لم يدرك الله ولن يقدر هو ولا احد غيره ابدا ان يدرك الله (هذه عقيدتى)


*وما علاقتى بيك ما اردت ان اثبته اثبته واثبتنا ان اسلاميا موسى كلم ربك وادرك ربك 

والسؤال الان عن الكيفية 
ام ستقول لى زى سلفك  " السؤال عنه بدعة "
*


> اقول لك نعم...
> موسى ادرك صوت الله باذنه


*وانا مال اهلى باذنه ولا باذن محمد

انا بسال عن الامكانية
امكانية ادراك الله قرانيا جائزة
بل ان رؤية الله جائزة 

وانت بتنكر الاتنين رؤيته وادراكه 

فكيف تؤمن بها وتنكرها فى نفس الوقت؟*


> اى ان موسى علم ان هذا الصوت وهذا النور ..........من الله


*مهو لما الفاشل بيعجز عن الاجابة بيدلس وبيكدب
راجع كلام الرازى وشوف هل يجوز رؤية الله ولالا

وهاتى مين الحمار اللى قال ان اللى سمعه موسى مكنش صوت الله نفسه علشان تقول صوت " من عند الله "*


> لم يدرك الله


*يا ابنى انا مش بستشيرك دا شئ مثبت 

انا بسال عن الكيفية *
*
سؤال للحلوف وسام

كيف ادرك موسى ربك وكلمه تكلميا ؟؟؟؟*

*اوصفلنا الكيفية *


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2013)

*عرفتهم دلوقتى ليه الاراجوز اللى اسمه وسام اللى عاملينه لازمة ميقدرش يدخل فى حوار حقيقى 

عرفتوا ليه بيعمل ريد دوت لكل الغرفة ويقعد يردح واى واحد بيحاول يكمله مبيكملش 10 ثوانى ويشيل منه المايك

لانه مدرك كمال الادراك انه لو دخل فى حوار حقيقى هيلبس الطرحة وهيبطل الشغلانة اللى بيسرزق بيها من التبرعات والاعانات 
*


----------



## مصرى ثائر (1 يناير 2013)

> نا ألاحظ انك تريد ان يتم طردك وتهرب، فهل تريد هذا سريعاً بطريقتك هذه أم بطيئاً؟
> هل سألتك عن "قدرة" أو "إرادة" او "علم"؟!!


 
اجابتى فى صميم سؤالك 



> هل سألتك عن ذاته؟
> 
> سؤالي مرة أخرى :
> هل يخلو مكان من الله؟
> ...


 
الاجابة 


لا يخلو مكان من الله احاطة


فهمتها؟


----------



## مصرى ثائر (1 يناير 2013)

وهذه نفس الاجابة والمعنى ولكن بعبارة اخرى.... 

لا يخلو مكان من احاطة الله


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2013)

> اجابتى فى صميم سؤالك


إذن أنت كاذب ولا مكان للكذبة هنا، فأنا لم أسالك في ما أجبت ولا نصصت على هذا أبدا...



> لا يخلو مكان من الله احاطة


لم أسألك:
 هل يخلو مكان من الله إحاطة؟

بل سألتك:
 هل يخلو مكان من الله؟

أجب..


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2013)

> لا يخلو مكان من احاطة الله


لم أسألك عن خلو مكان من إحاطة الله لتجيب عن الإحاطة!!


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2013)

*طيب يا حبيبى لما تكبر وتتعلم دينك الاول تعالى كلمنا

امة محمد مصابة بانفصامات فى الشخصية مؤمنين باشياء وفى نفس الوقت بينكروها

الفرق بينى وبين المسلم الجاهل بالامور الالهية

انه مؤمن بان رؤية الله جائزة ولا يعرف كيف سيراه 

اما فكر المسيح فعلمنا ان الله لا يرى ولم يراه احد قط لان ذات الاله لا تدرك ولا يمكن ان يراها اى شخص

وتفسير امكانية رؤية الله توجد فقط فى المسيح لانه بالرغم من ان جوهر الله الالهى لا يدرك الا ان ابنه وكلمته اظهر لنا الاب السماوى فى ظهورات عديدة من بداية هبوب الريح الى ظهور يسوع ابن الاب بالجسد فى ملء الزمن 

الكيفية مجهولة لديك اما انا فاعلم كيف اظهر الله لنا ذاته

فياتى اراجوز البالتوك المسمى وسام يرجع كل يوم نفس الاسئلة العقيمة
كيف يتجسد الاله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مع انه هو بنفسه مؤمن بانه سيرى ربه رؤية العيان فى الاخرة ونحن نسال الحلوف

كيف سترى الهك
هو فى اله بيتشاف ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولما هو بيتشاف ما يورينا نفسه 


*


----------



## مصرى ثائر (1 يناير 2013)

> لم أسألك:
> هل يخلو مكان من الله إحاطة؟
> 
> بل سألتك:
> ...


 
شئ عجيب  
يعنى لو سألتنى .......هل تكلم انسان عن الله؟
 وأجبتك .... 
لم يتكلم انسان عن الله ذاتا 
تقوم تقولى اجابتك بره السؤال! 

 نعدل الجملة:


نقول: 

لا يخلو مكان من الله بشرط 
 
الشرط هو:  المقصود من (الله) فى العبارة احاطة الله........وليس ذات الله 

ايه تعليقك؟


----------



## apostle.paul (1 يناير 2013)

> الشرط هو:  المقصود من (الله) فى العبارة احاطة الله........وليس ذات الله


*اذن لا توجد ذات الله فى المراحيض 

ودى المطلوب اثباته ان هناك مكان ما لا توجد فيه ذات رب قريش 

اذن هى ذات محدودة مكانية تواجد وينعدم وجودها حسب المكان

يعنى مش بس بتؤمن ان الهك فى ذاته يمكن ادراكه ورؤيته 

لا دا انت كمان مؤمن انه محدود

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يناير 2013)

> شئ عجيب
> يعنى لو سألتنى .......هل تكلم انسان عن الله؟
> وأجبتك ....
> لم يتكلم انسان عن الله ذاتا
> تقوم تقولى اجابتك بره السؤال!


مثالك لا يصح وغير منطبق، فالكلمة التي أضفتها انت حولت الإجابة من "خلو مكان من الله" إلى "خلو مكان من إحاطة الله" فصار جوابك عن الإحاطة وليس عن الخلو من عدمه..




> لا يخلو مكان من الله بشرط
> 
> الشرط هو:  المقصود من (الله) فى العبارة احاطة الله........وليس ذات الله


حسنا، مادمت تريد ألا تتحاور وتضيع وقتنا وأنت جاهلا بدين وضعيف وتتهرب، فلا مكان لك في المنتدى..



> ايه تعليقك؟


لقد حذرتك ولم تعتبر، فلا مكان لك في المنتدى الذي إحتملك كل هذه المدة وانت بهذا الجهل والخجل من عقيدتك والوهن الحواري والمنطقي..


----------

